# spojení anebo



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
našla jsem jednoho použivání spojení "anebo" kterému nerozumím...

A někdy stačí jen párminutový zdržení nebo byt o patro níž, a všechno je pak jinak. Ty dva se nikdy nesetkaj. Anebo máma a táta. Rodinný balvany. Železný koule, který si za sebou vláčej nebohý děti.

Tady není anebo ve smýslu - or -. Co to taky může znamenat? Takhle jsem se s tím ještě nesetkala.
Děkuju


----------



## kelt

Cau,

rekl bych ze "Anebo tata a mama" odkazuje na pripad neustale pritomnosti rodicu v byte. Pripadne o ktere se musi deti starat a nemaji tak cas pro sebe.


----------



## zuzanadoma

no já bych spíš myslela, že "Anebo" uvádí další příklad nějaký náhody, kterou člověk nemůže ovlivnit (stejně jako neovlivní třeba zdržení v tramvaji...) Rodiče si člověk nevybírá - nemusí je mít zrovna v bytě, má je prostě ve svým životě, tady je to podáno jako nějaká přítěž, něco, s čím se člověk musí chtě nechtě vyrovnat...

Anebo je tedy ve smyslu "or" - uvádí další prvek řady, výčtu.


----------



## parolearruffate

To by bylo snadnější kdyby tam stalo: Anebo třeba máma a táta. 
Mýslíte že mluví tady o generické máma a táta, nebo své vlastní?


----------



## zuzanadoma

Ano, je to ve významu "Anebo třeba..."

A myslím, že jde o obecné vyjádření, viz plurál "ubohý děti"


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju...


----------

